
The Human Fabric of the Facebook Pyramid - triplesec
https://labs.rs/en/
======
triplesec
BBC article introducing the topic:
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-39947942](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-39947942)

